# folketsfiendes Space Wolves



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

I've started work on my fourth 40K army (fifth if you count my sons Orks - but you don't, so fourth): Space Wolves. Now there is alot to like about Space Wolves - the rules, some ultracool units like thunderwolf cavalry, some of the visual stuff and bling they carry around, and of course the hilarious idea of mutated/genetically modified supermen with fangs, and loads of wolves. And then some more wolves. And to top it off, an additional one or two wolves. But, their hairdos are preposterous, IMHO. So, what to do? Well, being a dreadlocks kinda person myself, I gave them dreads. These are the first four models I've applied my limited green stuff skills to, and I'm fairly pleased with the result.


































Ideas on how to continue this project dreadswise are appreciated. I have thirtytwo more models to dreadify, and I want it to be done right!


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

They look awsome, really. Much better then their normal hair.

Just one thing: Dreadlock Dreadnaught. PLEASE.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Gombol said:


> They look awsome, really. Much better then their normal hair.
> 
> Just one thing: Dreadlock Dreadnaught. PLEASE.


Thanks! I do have plans for a Venerable dread, and it would be kind of silly not to take the chance... we'll see.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Unpainted, it kinda looks like hair-shaped seaweed 
It will look great once it is painted!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> Unpainted, it kinda looks like hair-shaped seaweed
> It will look great once it is painted!


Yes, they have been attacked by strange semivegetables from the Quorn system, and the aliens slimy appendages control their thoughts! Oh, the humanity!:shok:


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally some progress! All models have been given dreadlocks, and the painting has begun. I was surprised how easy these models were to paint. Admittedly, I've taken some shortcuts, and left some of the details as part of the power armour instead of giving them the treatment they were meant to have, but still, these guys add up fast!

Two units (or sometimes one) of Grey Hunters:






Their bases need to be done, but I'll wait with that until I've finished all the Troops models. At this rate I will probably have finished all the troops before this week is over. So, feel free to comment!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the dreads, love the off white and love the palette you're using, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Definitely dig those dreads... nicely done!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Thx guys! I like this colour scheme and the dreads alot, but it's always nice to get some support! There will be more, soonish...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I must admit when I first saw them I was sceptical however I'm very happy to admit that I was wrong they look great. The color scheme also works really well, is that bone color primarily dry brushed?


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Thx Jacobite! I'm not entirely sure what colour you are referring to, but if you mean the main colour on the armour it's all drybrushed: black basecoat, a generous drybrushing of Vallejo Green ochre, then a medium drybrush of Citadel Screaming skull, topped off with drybrushed highlights with Vallejo Foundation white.


----------

